# Taxes are Bullshit



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 4, 2020)

I put my new salary offer into a tax calculator, deducted the taxes and some other expenses I can't control from it, and apparently 25% of my income is going to be going towards bullshit. 25% to pay for Federal tax, FICA tax, state tax, compulsory health insurance, and "fees" (fees being the least part of it).

Fuck you Feds, I hope you choke on another fertilizer truck.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Apr 4, 2020)

"I hate roads, hospitals, and not getting robbed"-OP


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 4, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> "I hate roads, hospitals, and not getting robbed"-OP



They could do all that shit on way less than a quarter of my income, like they used to back before we even had the damn income tax, before Wilson. That 25% is going to pay for Forever War and Tyrone's new sneakers.


----------



## Vecr (Apr 4, 2020)

I'd call myself a conservative minarchist, but I don't think all taxes should be stopped unless someone comes up with a really, really good alternative.

You should have a better reason that quite a few services should get objectively worse than "taxes are stupid".

If you have a better solution in a given area, you should try to get feedback on it.


----------



## GHTD (Apr 4, 2020)

OK, Ancap.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 4, 2020)

Yeah you should avoid paying them as much as possible


----------



## God (Apr 4, 2020)

government should make money off taxing businesses and selling excess resources instead of pouring them all into war efforts

but what do i know, i have no education at all


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 4, 2020)

Quit your bitching goyim, how else are we supposed to help the poor?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 4, 2020)

Marco Fucko said:


> Quit your bitching goyim, how else are we supposed to help the poor?



I am the poor under these conditions.


----------



## A Useless Fish (Apr 4, 2020)

Get a better job, junky!


----------



## martin123 (Apr 4, 2020)

How else are they going to provide you with free market corporate bailouts?


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Apr 4, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> "I hate roads, hospitals, and not getting robbed"-OP


I work from home and rarely go outside, when I do go outside it's usually to go mountain biking and/or hunting which does not require roads, the last time I was in the hospital was when I was born and I have plenty of guns to defend myself from robbers. fuck taxes and fuck bootlickers that defend taxes. those services could be funded with donations or mandatory payments from people who actually use those services, like gym memberships for example. we aren't forced to pay taxes so that everyone can go to the gym for free so why is it different for roads and hospitals and the weak helpless bitch hotline (911)?


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Apr 4, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> I work from home and rarely go outside, when I do go outside it's usually to go mountain biking and/or hunting which does not require roads, the last time I was in the hospital was when I was born and I have plenty of guns to defend myself from robbers. fuck taxes and fuck bootlickers that defend taxes. those services could be funded with donations or mandatory payments from people who actually use those services, like gym memberships for example. we aren't forced to pay taxes so that everyone can go to the gym for free so why is it different for roads and hospitals and the weak helpless bitch hotline (911)?


Nice copypasta.


----------



## Baguette Child (Apr 4, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> "I hate roads, hospitals, and not getting robbed"



Except your tax dollars aren't what pays for that. Loans are taken out by the state for all three of those things; Your direct tax dollars go to paying off those loans, partially, but also to pay for the legions of unnecessary bureaucrats that make up the middle management hell that is your government.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Apr 4, 2020)

Don’t forget about the extra 7.65% your employer pays in payroll taxes that you never even see. If your salary is $100,000, they’re paying $107,650 to keep you on.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 4, 2020)

The biggest bullshit about taxes is that a good chunk of them is wasted on shit that will that will be either:
1. Supporting a huge bureaucratic system that will forever expand, never ever cut its own fat and will give subpar service to the average citizen.
2. Supporting groups that have nothing to contribute to the country or no will to improve.
3. Be used on superficial gestures/events that only exist to increase the chance of the people in charge to be re-elected.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Apr 4, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> The biggest bullshit about taxes is that a good chunk of them is wasted on shit that will that will be either:
> 1. Supporting a huge bureaucratic system that will forever expand, never ever cut its own fat and will give subpar service to the average citizen.
> 2. Supporting groups that have nothing to contribute to the country or no will to improve.
> 3. Be used on superficial gestures/events that only exist to increase the chance of the people in charge to be re-elected.


This. A certain amount of government leeching is to be expected (indeed, even necessary), but at some point, the leech needs to be cut down to size.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Apr 4, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> The biggest bullshit about taxes is that a good chunk of them is wasted on shit that will that will be either:
> 1. Supporting a huge bureaucratic system that will forever expand, never ever cut its own fat and will give subpar service to the average citizen.
> 2. Supporting groups that have nothing to contribute to the country or no will to improve.
> 3. Be used on superficial gestures/events that only exist to increase the chance of the people in charge to be re-elected.



4. Making sure the tiny hat people in the Middle East have absolute dominion over their holy land and beyond

wait thats probably what you were getting at with 2 whoops


----------



## Cryogonal (Apr 4, 2020)

The taxes every citizen pays the government in a year is enough to keep their lights on for 30 seconds. It really is not going to good use, the "roads police and schools" argument is bullshit in most areas, because you're assuming that it isn't all being spent on that new football stadium being opened up. I wouldn't trust any government moron with my cash, because they'll just spend it on what they want, not what we need.


----------



## dreamworks face (Apr 4, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> "I hate roads, hospitals, and not getting robbed"-OP


So if you do your taxes, you'll notice how there's two kinds - state taxes, and federal taxes.  

Roads, hospitals, police, fire, etc. are all paid for by your state government taxes - that is, almost everything that is practically useful (although states do get some federal funding.)

As for federal taxes:





You might notice that you pay a hell of a lot of federal income tax yet about 80% of what you're paying for is absolute bullshit. I know I have.


----------



## JULAY (Apr 4, 2020)

Just claim 9 exemptions on your W4.


----------



## WannabeDictator (Apr 4, 2020)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/taxes-are-bullshit.67981/post-6242421
"26% on healthcare,"

yet entitled libtard fags say that we don't use enough taces for universal health care LOL


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 4, 2020)

Well then stop being a pussy and don't pay them. Show the IRS who's boss!


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Apr 4, 2020)

dreamworks face said:


> So if you do your taxes, you'll notice how there's two kinds - state taxes, and federal taxes.
> 
> Roads, hospitals, police, fire, etc. are all paid for by your state government taxes - that is, almost everything that is practically useful (although states do get some federal funding.)
> 
> ...


You will notice OP bitched about having to pay _state_ as well as federal tax.


----------



## dreamworks face (Apr 4, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You will notice OP bitched about having to pay _state_ as well as federal tax.


I pay 3x as much federal income tax as state tax, yet ironically, most of the observable benefits of having a government are paid by state taxes.  Sixty percent of the money I give the federal government is used on literal pyramid schemes.  I'm OK with paying taxes as long as there is concrete benefit for paying them (e.g. roads, fire departments), whereas I'm not OK with my tax dollars being spent on keeping old homeless people alive indefinitely in hospitals to bilk social security and medicare.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 4, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You will notice OP bitched about having to pay _state_ as well as federal tax.



There are states that don’t have income taxes at all that do perfectly fine.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Apr 4, 2020)

I have this crazy leftist idea guys. What if the higher you earn the more you pay in taxes? That way we could pay for more and fix our infrastructure?


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (Apr 4, 2020)

ApatheticViewer said:


> I have this crazy leftist idea guys. What if the higher you earn the more you pay in taxes? That way we could pay for more and fix our infrastructure?


I mean they do. By gross sum and per capita. They far surpass us at the median and lower.


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 4, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> "I hate roads, hospitals, and not getting robbed"-OP


How exactly does taking my money and giving it to someone else prevent me from getting robbed? That's what guns are for.

Hospitals are privately owned.


ApatheticViewer said:


> I have this crazy leftist idea guys. What if the higher you earn the more you pay in taxes? That way we could pay for more and fix our infrastructure?


The rich pay the most in taxes.

If you want something done, the last thing you should leave it up to is the federal government.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 4, 2020)

ApatheticViewer said:


> I have this crazy leftist idea guys. What if the higher you earn the more you pay in taxes? That way we could pay for more and fix our infrastructure?


That might've been a crazy leftist idea back in the 18th century, but progressive taxation has been the norm in most countries for nearly a hundred years now, and it's become abundantly clear that there are problems with it. I'll sperg about a few of them.

The most obvious being that really wealthy people have the means and influence to find ways to avoid or mitigate taxes if they feel like it, especially in countries like the US where private donations and corporate lobbying are the lifeblood of political careers. That leads to an abundance of practices that alleviate upper class tax pressure, ranging from seemingly innocuous and universally helpful policies like mortgage rent deduction to more blatant schemes like off-shoring. It doesn't help that the lines between 'individual property' and 'corporate asset' have become so muddled. The government taxes them and uses it to fund some new programs, but it never just ends there. Because the bureaucracy is always expanding to meet the needs of the expanding bureaucracy.

A situation like that can't just be solved through 'lol just tax the richfags more', though. Besides the fact that they can just, you know, up and _fucking leave _and take their money with them, any progressive tax is inherently going to make the state more dependent on the uberwealthy. The more you tax them (and the less you tax the masses in inverse proportion), the bigger their share of the state's income becomes. That's how you get seemingly paradoxical cases of countries with a very progressive tax policy doing their best to court corporations through other concessions. Because they desperately need them to pay for their exponentially rising expenditures.

A progressive tax doesn't result in people 'paying their fair share'. The rich can use it to their advantage, and the poor get far more from it than they will ever put back in. It's the average person in between who gets absolutely fucked over by the whole system, which is one of the reasons why the once fundamental middle class has been dwindling in Western society. For a lot of people it's a lot more tempting to just NEET it up and live in relative comfort than bust their ass for a comparatively modest bump in living standards. On the other end of the spectrum, it's become increasingly harder for middle class entrepeneurs to challenge established corporations, partially because those companies are skewing the playing field through their political influence. Hence why megacorps often lobby for higher minimum wages and tightened regulations and the like, even if it sounds like that wouldn't be in their interest. It might put a dent in their margins, but it'll fucking _kill _small businesses, and further raise the barrier of entry for prospective entrepeneurs. Throttling any possible competition far outweighs the pittances Wall-Mart and Amazon'll have to pay to their workforce.

So, the überrich make use of their influence in politics to further their own interests, leading to increased concentration of wealth in their hands... meaning that the government becomes even more functionally indebted to them, leading to more influence in politics and _AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH_

tl;dr progressive tax has been a poisoned chalice and we're probably gonna end up with a class system straight out of a dystopian cyperpunk plot if these trends continue.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 4, 2020)

Learn how to exploit credits, deductions and loopholes. Save up enough in cash and assets to move to a shithole poor country with low taxes aka a tax haven. Live like a king and oppress niggers.


----------



## Coleslaw (Apr 4, 2020)

The US Tax System Just Keeps On Getting More And More Progressive
					

One of the regular calls in American political debate that really rather boggles is that one that the country needs to have a truly progressive taxation system. The reason it boggles is that the US taxation system is already the most progressive among the rich nations. Yes, I know, this [...]




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Plaguemine (Apr 4, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> tl;dr progressive tax has been a poisoned chalice and we're probably gonna end up with a class system straight out of a dystopian cyperpunk plot if these trends continue.


Why not just issue a 4% flat tax if you gonna be like that?
Everyone pays 4% on what ever they  have, regardless of what they have.

Boom
Equality

Edit. A word was missing


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 4, 2020)

I normally don't think about taxes, but when I do, I think social security makes me the maddest. I don't know about you guys but I sure as fuck don't expect to see any of that when I retire. It's just welfare for boomers, as though they haven't leeched enough from the system already.


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (Apr 5, 2020)

melty said:


> I normally don't think about taxes, but when I do, I think social security makes me the maddest. I don't know about you guys but I sure as fuck don't expect to see any of that when I retire. It's just welfare for boomers, as though they haven't leeched enough from the system already.


Yeah, no, that one sucks the most. People who know nothing about it sound amazed when they hear that what you put in currently isn't for you, and that people who have never paid a cent into it can somehow get SS payments.

SS is the most blatant example of what goes wrong with large scale welfare in the US. Well that and EBT, way too many ways to abuse that shit. And yet people will still tell you "Citizen! Please give more of your money to the government! We'll do welfare right this time!".


----------



## Mepsi Pax (Apr 5, 2020)

I guess none of you have parents, grandparents, or assorted family that are going to need SS payments to survive after retirement (90%+ of people).  "Gas the olds, tax war now" isn't a new, interesting, or clever position.

This is a (recurring) libertardian thread that is guaranteed to consist of a bunch of juvenile shit-takes, randomized sperging, and complaints about how medicare and retirement related taxation is depriving you of luxury bullshit purchases while you comfortably live in an amazingly advanced and powerful 1st world country. 

I'm not happy to have paid $13k in taxes last year either, maybe I'll pack up and move to Europe where I can pay double the % and earn half the salary. I hear Europeans don't spend as much on their defense budget so it'll be worth it. Or I could move to some shithole where there aren't really any taxes (only bribes) and live in my mud hut, at least I won't have to pay the TAXMAN!

On a scale of "You violated the NAP" to "My harem of 12 year olds", I rate this thread -4 (cob houses).


----------



## Allegory (Aug 19, 2020)

The only tax that really seems evil are property taxes. We can never be  free if we own something, ownership is a trick so that you never can be or feel truely free you always have a bill over your property and if you fail to pay they take your home.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Aug 19, 2020)

Vecr said:


> I'd call myself a conservative minarchist, but I don't think all taxes should be stopped unless someone comes up with a really, really good alternative.



We do already, it's printing money and loans from the Chinese. brrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 19, 2020)

at this poing I'm getting mildly optimistic the IRS isn't going to send me a "yo brah, cough up an extra g and we don't cut off your thumbs kthxbye" letter this year


----------

